# Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?



## Tempelritter (2. November 2009)

*Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Hallo,
möchte den Soundprojektor mit einem Subwoofer ergänzen.
Leider habe ich kA welche Leistung dieser haben muss. Gibt es da so eine Art Richtlinie, o.ä.?
Mein Zimmer ist ca. 40 qm groß.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Von "Leistung" würde ich nicht sprechen im Zusammenhang mit Subwoofer. Eher "Tiefgang". Oftmals geht nämlich Tiefgang (also untere Grenzfrequenz) und Leistung (du verstehst darunter wohl Schallpegel) einher. Bei größeren Räumen kann man den Tiefgang auch eher ausnutzen, als in kleineren Räumen.

In einem solchen Fall würde ich dir zu einem größeren Modell raten.

Z.B. den Canton AS125 oder den Klipsch RW12D

Von beiden Subs gibt es hier im Forum Testberichte.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/74471-erfahrungsbericht-canton-125-sc-subwoofer.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-82-klipsch-rw-12-d-und-denon-avr-1909-a.html


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

ja, die leistung ist da eher nebensächlich. jeder sub kann locker deutlich mehr bass bringen, als es bei "neutralem" sound noch normal wäre, und auch mehr als mit handelsüblichen boxen, selbst wenn die boxen was größer sind. lieber einen sub mit einem ausgewogenen sound nehmen, nicht nur auf die leistung schauen.

kenn mich allerindgs mit modellen nicht aus, daher kann ich da nix empfehlen


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Am Besten wären bei 40 m² zwei kleinere, um die Raummoden effizient auszugleichen. Pokerclock hat dir ja schon welche empfohlen.


----------



## 4clocker (2. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Bei 40 m² würde ich dir auch zu nem 30 cm oder zwei 20-25 cm.
Habe selbst den Vorgänger vom oben genannten Canton und da geht wirklich richtig die Post ab 
Was genau meinst du eigentlich mit "Soundprojektor"?


----------



## Tempelritter (3. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*



4clocker schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du eigentlich mit "Soundprojektor"?



Ich meine den Yamaha YTS 7040 für meinen Flat-TV. Der Projektor soll zusammen mit einem, oder zwei, Subwoofer zum Einsatz kommen. Bin da jetzt auch nicht so der Hifi-Experte, deshalb meine Frage in dieser Runde 
Leistung ist vmtl. der falsche Begriff, aber ich glaube, ihr wisst was ich meine.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Deine Frage zielte auf eine Richtgröße.

Im Grunde ist die Richtgröße die Empfehlung des Herstellers hinsichtlich der Raumgröße. Der AS125 ist für Räume zwischen 30-60m² ausgelegt. Der Klipsch spielt in der gleichen Liga, deswegen denke ich mal, dass für ihn die gleiche Raumgröße gilt.

Mit zwei Subwoofer kannst du Raummoden effektiv bekämpfen. Natürlich kann man bei zwei Subwoofer beide bei moderateren Lautstärken spielen lassen für das gleiche Soundergebnis.


----------



## faibel (4. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Was soll es denn werden ?
Ein Heimkino Sub oder etwas für Musik ?
Oder evtl. sogar ein Spagat für beides ?

Für Musik solltest du einen Sub nehmen der nicht zu tief abgestimmt ist und idealerweise geschlossen arbeitet. Hier fliesst die Raumgröße mit ein. Man berechnet die Raummoden (stehende Wellen) des Raumes und sucht einen Sub der auf diesen Frequenzen schon etwas abgefallen ist. Nur das garantiert dann einen "strammen" Bass der nicht durch die Raummoden ewig nachhallt.

Bei HK kannst du ruhig auf Tiefgang setzen, da ist dann auch BR kein Problem. Die Raummoden helfen hier sogar mehr Pegel zu erzeugen und das lange Ausschwingen des Raumes stört bei HK nicht unbedingt.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Also für 4x5m Fläche ist der Sub des Logitech Z3 mehr als ausreichend.. - falls es die nachbarn nicht stört.. ich bin echt froh, dass ich mir nicht die z 2300 geholt habe.. 

Die nachbarn bescheren sich ja schon beim z3..^^


----------



## marques (4. November 2009)

Das kommt auch darauf an wieviele Leute in dem Raum sind und wie professioniell du das machen willst 



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Also für 4x5m Fläche ist der Sub des Logitech Z3 mehr als ausreichend.. - falls es die nachbarn nicht stört.. ich bin echt froh, dass ich mir nicht die z 2300 geholt habe..
> 
> Die nachbarn bescheren sich ja schon beim z3..^^




Die Z2300 hab ich auch, bin auch froh, die geben einiges her  hat sogar der nachbar was davon


----------



## 1821984 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

man geht immer vom hörraum aus. Also wenn dein zimmer gute 40qm ist, ist dass schön aber nur für dich, für die lautsprecher ist es egal. wenn dein hörraum aber nur 15 qm ist solltest du dannach gehen. nur must du aufpassen, ob du nen reflexgehäuse nimmst (Wandnahe aufstellung) oder ein, der nach unten abstrahlt (viele Magnat SUB`s), diesen könntest du frei im raum aufstellen. die leistung ist wenniger relevant. Bums kommt da so oder so raus. Nur solltest du reserven haben und der SUB sollte zum restlichen system halbwegs passen. Es bringt ja nichts, wenn du lautsprecher hast, die keine lautstärke können und sofort an der grenze spielen und der SUB wird grad erst warm. Mein hörraum ist gute 20qm und mein SUB hat 150 Watt sinus (wichtiger wert) und der reicht locker. Fährt grad auf halbgas. richtige Trennfrequenz eingestellt und fertig. Sonst hast du rückgaberecht innerhalb von 2 Wochen.


----------



## marques (5. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*



1821984 schrieb:


> 150 Watt sinus (wichtiger wert) und der reicht locker.



Was bist denn du für einer? Watt Sinus ist die Einheit für die ***** und ist eher unwichtig...das ist einfach für diejenigen die dann sagen woooow ich hab 800watt...das ist ein spitzenwert den kannst vllt ein paar sekunden haben und dann kannst dir was neues kaufen weils dir abgekackt ist.

Was denn Watt angeht ist die Watt RMS Größe Entscheidend! Die mag zwar niedriger sein aber ist besser. 

Bsp: Ein Box/Woofer was auch immer hat 500 Watt Sinus, dann ist eine Box/Woffer die 300 Watt Rms hat um ein vielfaches leistungsfähiger.


----------



## Tempelritter (5. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

das hört sich teilweise sehr kompliziert an, bzw. überfordert mich  (Raummoden berechnen, usw.)
Merke schon, hier sind Spezialisten am Werk
Nur, das muss für mich keine Doktorarbeit werden, .... werde da auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Messgeräten rumlaufen und schauen ob da wirklich alles passt, ich bräuchte einfach nur ein paar Vorschläge, Hersteller, Typen, dann würde ich mich mal umschauen, ggf. anhören, ob die passen.
Also werden soll es ja dieser Soundprojektor.

Und den gibt es z.B. auch in diesem Bundle mit einem Yamaha FSW 150.

Jetzt frage ich mich, reicht dieser Subwoofer für meinen Raum von 6x7 m?

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## marques (5. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*



Tempelritter schrieb:


> Und den gibt es z.B. auch in diesem Bundle mit einem Yamaha FSW 150.
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich, reicht dieser Subwoofer für meinen Raum von 6x7 m?



Sollte passen, den Kopf willst dir ja denk ich mir nicht wegblasen,also passt der schon. sind halt 70 Watt Rms, für einen Raum reicht das und glaub ja nicht das du da 50 leute reinquetscht 

Gut positionieren dann hast auch guten sound


----------



## Tempelritter (5. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

ok, das hilft mir jetzt doch. In dem Raum sind maximal 3-4 Leutz, wenn halt eine Spielrunde mit der PS3 ansteht , oder ein Filmabend.
Wie gesagt, wenn jmd. noch andere Suwooferalternativen hat, .. nur her damit. Hier ist mir dann doch eher geholfen.
Möchte aber die anderen Meinungen hier nicht schlechtreden, aber ich bin da nicht so anspruchsvoll. Soll einfach ein Gerät sein, dass zu dem Projektor passt und eben nicht unterdimensioniert ist für die Raumgröße.


----------



## marques (5. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

ich glaub wenn du das bundle nimmst dann reicht das schon vollkommen aus 

immerhin musst die anderen noch fertig machen können wenn sie sch**** baun xD


----------



## faibel (5. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*



marques schrieb:


> Was bist denn du für einer? Watt Sinus ist die Einheit für die ***** und ist eher unwichtig...das ist einfach für diejenigen die dann sagen woooow ich hab 800watt...das ist ein spitzenwert den kannst vllt ein paar sekunden haben und dann kannst dir was neues kaufen weils dir abgekackt ist.
> 
> Was denn Watt angeht ist die Watt RMS Größe Entscheidend! Die mag zwar niedriger sein aber ist besser.
> 
> Bsp: Ein Box/Woofer was auch immer hat 500 Watt Sinus, dann ist eine Box/Woffer die 300 Watt Rms hat um ein vielfaches leistungsfähiger.



RMS und die DIN Sinusleistung unterscheiden sich von den Angaben her um ca.20%. Die DIN Sinusleistung beschreibt *keinen* Spitzenwert sondern eine *Dauerleistung* wie RMS nur mit einem anderen Meßverfahren u. Signalen. Bei RMS mit Rosa Rauschen, bei der Sinusleistung mit Sinustönen dessen Energiegehalt geringer ist.

Dein letzter Satz ist eigentlich falsch. Die elektrische Leistung die ein Subwoofer verträgt hat nichts mit der Leistungsfähigkeit zu tun. Man kann also nicht zwei Subwoofer vergleichen wenn man von beiden NUR die Leistung kennt. So kann ein 300W Subwoofer deutlich Leistungsfähiger sein als ein 500W SUbwoofer. Die Kombination aus Chassis und Gehäuse macht den Sub, nicht die Potenz eines Verstärkers. Wirkungsgrad ist ein Begriff ?

Was wäre deiner Meinung nach "Leistungsfähiger" ? Ein kleiner geschlossener Sub der wenig Wirkungsgrad hat aber mit 1kW befeuert wird oder eine Hornkonstruktion mit 200W Verstärker ?
Während der kleine Sub bei bespielsweise 50W RMS oder Sinus (ist mir egal) nur Müde zuckt stellt das Basshorn bereits einen nachbarschaftsfeindlichen Pegel zu Verfügung.


----------



## marques (5. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Dir ist schon klar das er nur wissen wollte was er ungefähr braucht.

ich habe nur versucht in einfachen worten was klar zu machen, glaubst die die mehrheit der leute kann mit all dem was anfangen???

 schreib doch gleich auch das es entscheident ist wieviel Ohm der Woofer hat,apropos Woofer,wenn du schon so auf spezifischen niveau schreibst,dann doch auch bassbox etc und nicht woofer oder sub...,
 dann wäre da noch die impedanz entscheident,frequenzbereich genauso, db bei 1 meter entfernung, und wieviel herz, was für ummandelung bzw gehäuse, wie es mit der verzerrung ausschaut....
und dann raumgröße,wie hoch der raum ist,wieviele leute und und und

glaub nicht das es sinn ist sowas jemanden zu sagen wenn er was einfaches wissen möchte


----------



## faibel (6. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Ja, das ist mir klar. Ich hatte weiter oben geschrieben was Sinn macht. Es macht jedoch keinen Sinn nur auf die Leistung zu schauen bzw. etwas zu kaufen was nach der höchsten Leistungsangabe ausgesucht wurde. Und ob du nun eine Aktivelektronik hast die 150W Sinus oder RMS hat ist relativ egal. Das wären max. 30W Unterschied in der Praxis was sich Lautstärke mäßig kaum auswirkt. Für 3dB mehr ist die doppelte Verstärkerleistung von nöten. 



> dann wäre da noch die impedanz entscheident,frequenzbereich genauso, db bei 1 meter entfernung, und wieviel herz, was für ummandelung bzw gehäuse, wie es mit der verzerrung ausschaut....
> und dann raumgröße,wie hoch der raum ist,wieviele leute und und und



Die Impedanz ist bei einem aktiven Sub irrelevant. Es ist vllt. nett zu wissen was verbaut ist aber für die Kaufentscheidung ist es relativ egal da ohnehin eine Aktivelektronik davor sitzt. Zum Frequenzbereich habe ich mich weiter oben schon geäußert (Thema Raummoden). Die Empfindlichkeit ist auch Zweitrangig da aktiv regelbar.
Dann wären wir wieder beim Gehäuse (Geschlossen oder Bassreflex) und beim Raum. 



> glaub nicht das es sinn ist sowas jemanden zu sagen wenn er was einfaches wissen möchte


Es macht aber auch keinen Sinn stur auf eine hohe RMS Angabe zu schauen, auch wenn es sich einfacher erklären lässt. 
Das Thema Subwoofer ist eben nicht so einfach wie man sich das vorstellt. Irgendeinen Sub zu kaufen, aufstellen und Glücklich sein klappt in den seltensten Fällen.


----------



## marques (6. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*



faibel schrieb:


> Es macht aber auch keinen Sinn stur auf eine hohe RMS Angabe zu schauen, auch wenn es sich einfacher erklären lässt.
> Das Thema Subwoofer ist eben nicht so einfach wie man sich das vorstellt. Irgendeinen Sub zu kaufen, aufstellen und Glücklich sein klappt in den seltensten Fällen.




Da hast auch wieder recht 

Aber die meisten kaufen halt nur nach der Wattgröße, alles was mehr ist wird gekauft


----------



## 4clocker (6. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Na da oben haben ja wieder zwei ganz schlaue ihren Senf dazu gegeben 

Wie stehts denn bei der Diskusion mit der unteren Grenzfrequenz?

Wenn ich nen Raum hab mit 10m² aber unbedingt Tiefbass bis 20hz runter will, dann brauch ich trotzdem einen 38er Sub und der hat in der Regel ab 500 RMS aufwärts. Und schon kann man die oben gefaselten Theorien vergessen 

Ein normal Höhrer der bis jetzt noch keinen aktiv-Sub hatte wird jedenfalls erstmal Augen machen was da so geht


----------



## faibel (6. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Heute noch kein Müsli bekommen oder warum schaffst du es nicht dich vernünftig in die Diskussion einzuklinken ohne gleich Leute zu titulieren ?
Über die untere Grenzfrequenz können wir gerne Diskutieren wenn du es schaffst dich wie ein normaler Mensch zu verhalten. Vielleicht mal eine Runde joggen gehen, dann ist man ruhiger.



> Wenn ich nen Raum hab mit 10m² aber unbedingt Tiefbass bis 20hz runter will, dann brauch ich trotzdem einen 38er Sub und der hat in der Regel ab 500 RMS aufwärts. Und schon kann man die oben gefaselten Theorien vergessen



In 10m² einen 15" Bass ? Was soll das ? Meinst du es kommt nur ein 15" Bass auf diese untere Grenzfrequenz ?


----------



## 1821984 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Also nochmal. Die Watt-Sinusleistung ist wie bereits schon gesagt ein sehr häufig benutzer wert, der die Dauerleistung angibt. Dann gleich mit dusseligen komentaren kommen und dann nen scherz über Sinus und RMS zu machen ist genauso als wenn man KM und MILEN vergleicht und behauptet das die amerikanische norm mehr wert hat. So ein Schwachsinn. Oder seit wann kann ein Reciever 1000 Watt gesamtleistung ausn Hut zaubern, wenn der nur 200 Watt an max. Stromverbrauch hat. Wie soll das denn gehen? Ich meine damit nicht, das es nicht geht aber zumindest ist es kein reeller wert, auf den man sich beziehen sollte. Außerdem habe ich dazugeschrieben, dass der SUB zum restilichen System passen sollte (halbwegs). Ich rede hier von richtigen Lautsprechern und nicht von Cubes alla Bose oder son schrott.

Aber für otto-Normal, der einfach nur ein Tip haben will, behaupte ich nun mal: Ein SUB mit 100-150 Watt-SINUS langt für den alltag voll und ganz.  Viel wichtiger dabei ist wie auch bereits gesagt, die Kontruktion. Bassreflex, Bandpass oder sonst was alles. Da sollte man sich die unterschiede anhören und überlegen, was am besten in die gegebenheiten zuhause passt. Nicht jeder hat die möglichkeit seine Lautsprecher an eine Wand zu stellen oder sonstwas.

Immer gleich dieses persönlich werden (was bist du denn für einer) bla bla bla. Man kann gerne einer anderen meinung sein aber bitte freundlich und sachlich bleiben. Danke.

Ach ja nicht die größe macht den Pegel sondern die Konstruktion und Qulität eines Lautsprechers oder Subwoofers. Es bringt nichts, wenn ich mir nen 30" Teller da hinstell. Im Schnitt hat ein SUB einen 20cm oder 25cm Teller. Und der drückt nunmal einen ausgewachsenen Standlautsprecher mit 30cm Bassteller nicht umsonst noch an die wand.

Ach und ich möchte ncohmal dazugeben. Ich habe mir ein Infinty SUB gegönnt. der hat als angabe 150 Watt Sinus (Dauerleistung) Max. Stromverbrauch liegt bei ca.250 Watt. Das sind werte, die passen für mich zusammen. Stromverbrauch sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Ich habe auch dazu geschrieben, dass das die werte von meinem sind, das heißt nicht, dass die andern alle ******* sind, nur weil sie weniger leistung erzeugen können. es kommt immer auf Budget usw. an. Sonst hätte ich hier Lautsprecher stehen, wo ich mit 10.000€ nicht hinkomm.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Im Schnitt hat ein SUB einen 20cm oder 25cm Teller. Und der drückt nunmal einen ausgewachsenen Standlautsprecher mit 30cm Bassteller nicht umsonst noch an die wand.



Hm so ganz kann ich das aber nicht stehen lassen, hör dir mal nen richtig ausgewachsenen Standlautsprecher an, die spielen meist besser als nen Subwoofer mit einem 25er Teller. Hör dir mal nen pärchen Visaton Monitor 890 an  

Meine Infinity Bandpass Woofer ( bestückt mit 2 Infinity Super Kappa CS1 25er Chassis ) spielen zwar auch verdammt gut, aber mithalten können die nicht mit meinen Visaton Standboxen ( 4 Wege, 30er Bass, 70Liter BR Gehäuse ) zumindest spielen meine Visaton tiefer. Ich hab bisher auch nur 2 Subwoofer gehabt die bei den Visatons mithalten bzw die an die Wand spielen vorrausgesezt der Passende Amp is angeschlossen.
das ist einmal nen ExpotentialBasshorn bestückt mit nem Celestion Vintage, Das teil hält zwar nur 100RMS aus, aber da es ne hornbauweise ist drückt das teil extrem brachial und spielt extrem sauber und trockene Bässe.  
Soviel zum thema es muss immer dick leistung sein ..... 

und einmal nen 280Liter BR Gehäuse mit 2 RCF 15" Neodym Woofern und das teil krazt grad mal so an der 22hz marke laut justOCT und kalibriertes Messmikro ( was ich da für ne leistung reinpumpe verrat ich an der stelle besser mal nicht )


----------



## faibel (7. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Die Monitor 890 ist aber auch ein Extrembeispiel, hast du die schon gehört ?
Ich dürfte sie schon in den heiligen Visaton Hallen hören und war mehr als begeistert, leider völlig ungeeignet für meinen Hörraum. Eine VOX253 braucht sich aber auch nicht vor einem ausgewachsenen Subwoofer zu fürchten. Ist aber auch sowie die Monitor eine ganz andere Preisklasse.
Welche Visaton 4-Wege Box hast du denn ? Da fällt mir jetzt pauschal nur die Atlas Kompakt ein, die bringt aber deutlich mehr Volumen mit.


----------



## 1821984 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Ja aber im normalfall leistet ein heutiger 5.1 Reciever beim ottonormalverbraucher vielleicht so 30 Watt dauerleistung pro kanal und da ist es nicht möglich einen ausgewachsenen standlautsprecher mit zu betreiben. Habe da selbst schon erfahrungen gemacht.

Meine Standlautsprecher (sind alte Pioneer) waren vorher am 2 Kanal-Verstärker dran. Da war richtig wums drin. Kaum am 5.1 Reciever angeschlossen war ruhe mit den dingern, weil einfach keine Rohpower aus den endstufen kommt. Nicht umsonst muss (sollte) ein aktiv SUB ran.

Und ein Reviever, der für ein 5.0 System geeignet ist (genügent leistung bring), den kann man kaum bezahlen. Ich würde auf jeden fall nicht 2000€ und mehr für ein Reciever ausgeben. Aber das entscheidet jeder für sich. Ich geh jetzt einfach mal vom heufigen anwenderfall aus. Da kostet ein gesmatsystem mit Reciever und 5.1 Lautsprecher im schnitt 1000€.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Jop das stimmt schon, wobei ich aber sagen muss, ich betreibe jetz meine Visaton Standboxen an nem 6.1 Receiver von Yamaha und selbst da spielen die richtig gut und haben nen sehr guten klang. 
Zwar nicht so tiefbass monströs wie nen Technics oder Onkyo aber trotzdem hat mich selbst überrascht das nen 6.1 receiver im Stereo Modus so gut mit meinen Boxen harmoniert. 
Es kommt aber auch immer drauf an was für nen Verstärker verbaut ist, so nen Class A verstärker drückt halt unheimlich böse und hat ne charakteristik wie nen Röhrenverstärker, die meisten AV Receiver sind allerdings Class D amps und die haben halt nicht diese Tiefbass Charakteristik wenn die Fullrange spielen. 

Mein Yamaha hat glücklicherweise ne Class AB schaltung und ist sogar 2 OHM Laststabil ( ich hab laaange gesucht bis ich nen Mehrkanal Amp gefunden hab der mindest 4 ohm stabil ist ) 

Allerdings setze ich hier auch auf keinen fall auf Aktiv Woofer, sondern nutze Monoblock Amps in Class A bauweise um den LFE Kanal zu verstärken. Die klingen einfach viel viel besser als diese Class D Amps die in den meisten Aktiv Woofern sitzen, und sie haben ne viel höhere dynamik da kommt lediglich nen Röhrenverstärker drüber, im tiefbass bereich merkt man da schon deutliche unterschiede.  

@Faibel jep ich hab die Visaton Monitor und andere Visatons hören dürfen ( Karlsruhe in den hallen von LautsprecherShop.de z.b ) Ich weis welche brachialen Sound die mit sich bringen, genauso muss aber auch der Geldbeutel gefüllt sein. 

Ich hab genau genommen sogar 2 verschiedene Visaton, die einen sind 4 wege aus den frühsten 80er jahren, sind die legänderen Visatons mit Alnico Magneten und den roten bügel um den magnet, den namen weis ich aber nicht mehr, irgendwo hab ich aber nen prospekt noch, die hab ich damals vom Vatter geschenkt bekommen und warten momentan auf ihre restauration leider ... 
Die ich momentan im betrieb hab sind aus den späten 80er jahren, das volumen hab ich allerdings auch nur grob an den ausmassen der kiste berechnet, die hab ich damals von nem Kollegen abgekauft, genaue bezeichnung weis ich daher von den teilen auch nicht. Dazu müst ich sie mal aufschrauben, ich weis aber noch das es nen Visaton set ist was Conrad in den späten 80er jahren angeboten hatte.


----------



## faibel (7. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Dann pflege die Chassis sehr gut! Die Stammen aus der "Technology Line" und sich durchweg in Handarbeit gefertigt. Die Chassis werden teilweise mit Mondpreisen gehandelt d.h. Liebhaber zahlen dafür noch richtig Schotter.
Aus der Serie wird heute nur noch das TL16H Hochtonhorn produziert welches für über 200€ den Besitzer wechselt.

Bei dem alter der LS würde es sich lohnen die Frequenzweiche zu überarbeiten d.h. verbaute Elektrolytkondensatoren gegen neue austauschen. Dann dürften die Chassis fast wie am ersten Tag klingen.


----------



## 4clocker (7. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*



faibel schrieb:


> Heute noch kein Müsli bekommen oder warum schaffst du es nicht dich vernünftig in die Diskussion einzuklinken ohne gleich Leute zu titulieren ?
> Über die untere Grenzfrequenz können wir gerne Diskutieren wenn du es schaffst dich wie ein normaler Mensch zu verhalten. Vielleicht mal eine Runde joggen gehen, dann ist man ruhiger.
> 
> 
> ...


Yupp genau das mein ich! 
Ein kleinerer Sub schafft es einfach nicht so tief noch ausreichend Pegel zu produzieren...da nutzt dir auch kein Müsli der Welt was oder zehn Kilometer joggen
Da ist höchstens selbst bauen angesagt aber die Dimensionen des Bassreflex Kanals wären einfach zu riesig.
Um mit einem normalen 30er bis 20HZ runter zu kommen müsste der Kanal grob geschätzt einen Meter lang sein


----------



## faibel (7. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Worüber möchtest du jetzt diskutieren ? Um einen 20Hz Subwoofer ging es hier afaik nicht aber auch hier nehme ich dir gern den Wind aus den Segeln wenn du magst.
Nimm einem TIW200XS, packe diesen in knapp 40l und setze ein Bassreflexrohr mit 50cm² Öffnungsfläche und *25cm* Länge ein und schon hast du einen Subwoofer der deine 10m² mit dominantem Tiefbass bis unter 20Hz füllt (die Abstimmfrequenz liegt hierbei bei ca.30Hz). Evtl. wirst du in dem kleinen Raum, dank des Druckkammereffekts, mehr Tiefbass haben als dir lieb ist. Wir sind also noch weit weg von deinem 1m Rohr und 30cm Chassis. Und selbst wenn das Rohr zu lang für das Gehäuse wäre gäbe es immer noch die Möglichkeit eine Passivmembran einzusetzen die die Aufgabe des BR-Rohres übernimmt. Ist Jacke wie Hose. 20Hz sind heute jedenfalls kein Problem mehr, auch nicht in einem kleinen Volumen.
Vielleicht nicht in der 200€ Klasse, aber wer solche Ansprüche hat legt ja gern mehr auf dem Tisch.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*



faibel schrieb:


> Dann pflege die Chassis sehr gut! Die Stammen aus der "Technology Line" und sich durchweg in Handarbeit gefertigt. Die Chassis werden teilweise mit Mondpreisen gehandelt d.h. Liebhaber zahlen dafür noch richtig Schotter.
> Aus der Serie wird heute nur noch das TL16H Hochtonhorn produziert welches für über 200€ den Besitzer wechselt.
> 
> Bei dem alter der LS würde es sich lohnen die Frequenzweiche zu überarbeiten d.h. verbaute Elektrolytkondensatoren gegen neue austauschen. Dann dürften die Chassis fast wie am ersten Tag klingen.



Ich weis, die teile sind einiges Wert, der klang spricht aber für sich bei dem preis, jetz fällt mir auch die bezeichnung wieder ein, es ist wirklich die TL Serie von damals.
 Nur mein Dad hat damals entgegen dem Visaton ratschlag die Hoch Mittelton einheiten geändert, diese sind von Isophon, sind seidenkalotten Hoch und Mitteltöner nur hab ich damals als dummes kind mit vorliebe die kaloten eingedrückt, daher befinden die sich auch bei mir in Restauration und nicht im betrieb. Vieleicht kennst du die Boxen, das sind jene Visaton mit nem 25er Bass rückseitig verbaut und in der front nen 16er Chassis im extra 5liter gehäuse für den Mitteltiefton. 

Das mit den Elkos ist klar, das mach ich nicht nur bei alten frequenzweichen, Verstärker die bisl aufm Buckel haben erhalten bei mir auch neue Elkos und das merkt man im klang deutlichst. Allerdings wollt ich die Visaton weichen eh neu aufbauen, mein dad hat die damals auf ner Pertinax Leiterplatte aufgelötet, und Pertinax Platinen haben ohnehin keine lange lebenszeit die sind mittlerweile ebenfalls hinüber. 

@4Clocker, noch länger als 1 Meter, meine TransmissionLine´s mit nem 30er MCkenzie haben nen knapp 2 meter kanal um auf 30hz zu kommen.   Aber das sind auch keine Subwoofer *g* 
Ich müsst mal messen was mein Horn von sich gibt mit nem 30er aber nach gehör und sinusgenerator sinds auch an die knapp 30hz.


----------



## 4clocker (7. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

@dfence
Du hast ein Paar Transmission Line`s mit 30er`n...du bist echt krass drauf 


Beim Visaton TIW200XS komm ich nicht auf 28hz-3db...was bleibt da bei 20Hz noch übrig 

Zu Surround Receivern kann ich auch nur sagen, das ist wirklich nicht die Wucht was da an Leistung raus kommt.
Zum Musik höhren hab ich noch einen alten Technics SU-V670 PSX CAP, da geht im Vergleich mit nem Receiver schon mächtig die Post ab!

@Tempelritter
Warum möchtest du eigentlich einen Soundprojektor und nicht einfach ein 5.1 System oder ähnliches?


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

@4clocker 
Glaub mir das is nicht das einzigste Spielzeug das ich hab  Wie schon gesagt ich hab nen BassHorn das is eigentlich noch mehr ne rarität  Anbei mal nen bild von den hübschen. Die Box die oben auf dem Turm liegt ist eine der TL´s  dett Mittelhochton horn ist von ElectroVoice der Bass von Mcenzie sind halt PA Speaker, über den horn sieht man schön den Basskanal. Allerdings hat das ganze nen riesen nachteil, eine Box wiegt 45kg wegen dem kanal und der versteifung ( ok und das 30er chassis wiegt nen haufen ) 

Allerdings muss ich echt sagen, es gibt wohl doch ein paar AV Receiver die sich mit nem Stereo Class A messen können, zumindest bin ich jetz überzeigt das Yamaha hier echt seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat. 

Ist ja nicht so das ich keine Hochwertigen Amps hab ( Technics, Onkyo, Kenwood, Telefunken, Grundig, Sanyo, den crab wie Sony lass ich mal aus ) Normalerweise hör ich Stereo auf den Amps, und im Wohnzimmer hatte ich den Technics und den Onkyo fürs Stereo, aber seit ich den Yamaha hab, hab ich diese beiden Amps ausm Wohnzimmer verbannt, ganz einfach deswegen weil der Yamaha im klang absolut mithalten kann. Allerdings zugegeben ich hab 2 Subwoofer Verstärker und 2 Subwoofer dran hängen ( 1*30er und 2*38er ) ich muss aber auch sagen das der Yamaha da ohne probleme mithalten kann und die konstellation einfach nur perfekt ist. Und zwar so perfekt das ich wie gesagt meine Stereo Amps ausm Wohnzimmer genommen hab, hätt ich aber auch niemals erwartet ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## faibel (8. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*



4clocker schrieb:


> Beim Visaton TIW200XS komm ich nicht auf 28hz-3db...was bleibt da bei 20Hz noch übrig



Bei einer Freifeld-Messung stimmt das. Du wolltest du Sub aber in einem 10m² Raum aufstellen. Wenn man davon ausgeht das der Raum dann ca. 3m x 3.5m Groß ist liegt die tiefste Raummoden bei knapp 50Hz. Alles unterhalb der tiefsten Raummode wird durch den Druckkammereffekt um 12dB/Oktave angehoben d.h. das die auslaufende Flanke zu den tiefen Frequenzen linearisiert wird. Somit spielt der Subwoofer deutlich tiefer als er lt. Simulation/Freifeldmessung spielen dürfte.
Es kommt eben immer auf den Raum an. In einem 40m² Wohnzimmer würde man mit einem TIW200XS in 40l nicht sehr weit kommen (wenn man runter bis 20Hz möchte). Da braucht es dann wieder Membranfläche und jede Menge Volumen um tief runterzukommen.


----------



## faibel (8. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*



dfence schrieb:


> Vieleicht kennst du die Boxen, das sind jene Visaton mit nem 25er Bass rückseitig verbaut und in der front nen 16er Chassis im extra 5liter gehäuse für den Mitteltiefton.



Da muss ich passen. Ich kenne zwar auch die älteren Bauvorschläge von Visaton aber da hörts auf. Mit Rückseitig verbaut meinst du von hinten in der Schallwand oder an der Rückseite des LS ?


----------



## Pokerclock (8. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Wäre nicht eine Passivmembran als Alternative denkbar?


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*



faibel schrieb:


> In einem 40m² Wohnzimmer würde man mit einem TIW200XS in 40l nicht sehr weit kommen (wenn man runter bis 20Hz möchte). Da braucht es dann wieder Membranfläche und jede Menge Volumen um tief runterzukommen.



Kann ich nur zustimmen, ist ähnlich bei mir, um so abartig tiefe frequenzen hinzubekommen hab ich 3*30cm und 2*38cm Woofer. Und die beiden 38er allein sitzen schon in nem riesigen 280Liter Gehäuse mit 2*120mm BR Rohren. 
Dazu noch nen Basshorn ( wer hörner kennt weis was die anrichten ) in dem einer der 30er Sizt, die anderen beiden 30er sitzen jeweils im Linken und Rechten Frontspeaker. Mein Wohnzimmer kommt auch knapp auf 40qm. Allerdings muss ich gleich dazu sagen, die nachbarn müssen im urlaub sein oder schwerhörig damit man nen bisl aufdrehen kann und im Wohnzimmer sollte nix rumstehen was klappern könnte, und ne Tasse kaffe sollte man nicht in der nähe der Tischkante plazieren ..... 

@Faibel was die Visaton angeht, der Bass ist auf der Rückseite des LS so das er gegen die Wand strahlt, laut Visaton sollte man die Box ca 50cm von der Wand wegstellen damit der Bass sich voll entfaltet. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht waren die auf Ständern Montiert damit die Box in ca 1 meter höhe steht. War auf jeden fall nen ausergewöhnliches Design von Visaton damals.


----------



## faibel (8. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Wow, die kenne ich wirklich nicht. Waren das schon LS-Bausätze oder wurden die Boxen als Fertigbox von Visaton vertrieben (das haben die Anfangs noch gemacht) ?
Hast du evtl. ein Foto davon ?

@Pokerclock:
Denkbar wäre das, gerade in sehr kleinen Gehäusen wo es schwer wird Bassreflexrohre unterzubringen. Die Abstimmung kann man dann mit einer einfachen Impedanzmessung per Soundkarte kontrollieren.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Das waren damals fertigboxen, mein Dad hat die unter vorlage der original boxen nachgebaut weil die damals schweine teuer waren. Original waren die Lautsprecher in Weißen Lack wobei in der front ein schwarzes Gitter eingelassen war, so der typische 70er jahre Retro Look. Ich hab dir mal im anhang 3 bilder von den Gehäusen reingemacht, leider extrem schlechte handy quali.  die speaker sind momentan sicher in kisten verpackt und eingeschweist, damit keine feuchtigkeit rankommt. Wunder dich nicht über das aussehen die haben meine jugendzeit überleben müssen und sind äuserlich dementsprechend hässlich.Mein ziel ist es aber die teile so original wie möglich wieder aussehen zu lassen, is nur nen langer und teurer weg dahin abgesehen davon halt die ersatzteile erstmal zu bekommen.


----------



## faibel (8. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Dann ist es klar warum ich diese Box nicht bei den Bauvorschlägen finde. 
Ist aber ein interessanter Aufbau wenn das Chassis hinten sitzt, damit sollte wohl der BB betont werden. Sehe ich heute das erste Mal bei Visaton.
Ich mag Retroboxen, die Abstimmung ist immer sehr knackig und passt sehr gut zu der damals aktuellen Musik.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Ich such auch schon ne ewigkeit nach den daten von diesen Lautsprechern, aber die sind so alt das man da wirklich so gut wie garnix drüber findet leider. Ich hab aber noch in errinerung das diese Lautsprecher damals so richtig geil geklungen haben, und der bass war wirklich derbe, selbst als damals die zweite Prodigy scheibe rauskamm haben die speaker ohne probleme ein bass gezaubert das mir meine eltern mehr als einmal am tag die sicherung rausgedreht haben  Damals hab ich die mit nem Grundig RVT Quadrophonie verstärker betrieben. Wenn du Retro Boxen magst da hab ich echt nen haufen schätze die dich interesieren dürften  Z.b Grundig Audiorama Kugellautsprecher, oder die berüchtigen Saba Greencone chassis, die passenden Amps hab ich ebenfalls dazu, ich sammel so zeug irgendwie gern zumal ich auch gern die musik von damals höre und wie du schon sagst, auf ner Retro anlage klingt alte Musik richtig knackig und gut.


----------



## faibel (8. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Wenn du Daten suchst kannst du dich an Visaton wenden. Sofern die Daten für diesen LS (und die Chassis) noch vorhanden sind werden sie diese rausgeben. Visaton ist da sehr Kundenfreundlich.
Zumindest die TSP der älteren Visaton Chassis findest du hier: http://www.visaton.de/downloads/tsp_daten_alt.htm

Kugelboxen habe ich auch noch im Keller liegen, zwar von JVC aber auch die werden mal alle paar Jahre rausgeholt und gehört. Die Saba Greencones in Verbindung mit einer Röhre klingen wirklich sehr gut, auch wenn sie eine eigene Klangcharakteristik mitbringen die nicht jeder mag. Die würde ich auch sehr pfleglich behandeln. Hast ja echt tolle Schätze bei dir liegen 

Wenn du auf Retrosound stehst kannst du dir mal den CT230 anschauen. Auch wenn der Konus-HT keinen perfekten FG hat passt er sehr gut zum damaligen Klang und lässt sich recht günstig bauen.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Schau mal ich hab noch ein original bild gefunden von den Boxen. 
Meine Kugellautsprecher hab ich jetz als Rear Speaker hängen und der klang is auch hier einfach verdammt gut, genauso wie die Sabas, die sind in Telefunken Boxen verbaut irgendwas aus den frühen 70er jahren, sind ebenfalls in betrieb, der klang is wirklich ne wucht leider fehlt zu den Telefunken die Bassbox. Aber kannst sicher sein die werden pfleglich behandelt. 

die CT sind doch die Cheap Trick vorschläge für Visaton Chassis oder ?


----------



## faibel (9. November 2009)

*AW: Raumgröße - welche Subwooferleistung?*

Nettes Produktfoto 

Nein, die Cheap Tricks Vorschläge beschäftigen sich mit allen möglichen Chassis. Die CTs werden/wurden von der Zeitschrift Klang&Ton entwickelt.


----------

